# EvansColson Special Commander



## mazdaflyer (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked up this '55 or so Evans at an antique shop barn. It had a lot of mismatched Schwinn parts and had been repainted at some point. I found a tank, headbadge and chain guard for it. The tank is probably of a 24" bike.  Before and after pics. 


 

 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2015)

That's a really cool looking 24". Way to go.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 6, 2015)

Great transformation!

Are those Electra tires?


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 7, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Nice job!



Hey thanks, it was fun rebuilding it.


rollfaster said:


> That's a really cool looking 24". Way to go.



Thanks! It's a 26" but the tank is probably from a 24".


sleepy said:


> Great transformation!
> Are those Electra tires?



Another Thanks! Yes, Electra 26 x 2.35. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## model-a (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice bike being that my last name is Evans I would like to own one of those one day.

model-a, chris


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. It Might be for sale early next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Now that looks good!


----------

